# Verworpen Anglicismen-ten onrechte.



## eno2

Ik ben eens aan het kijken naar verworpen Anglicismen, waarvan ik vind: ten onrechte. Mijn gevoel is subjectief natuurlijk.  
Ik open met acteren ('handelen, een daad stellen, opereren, actief zijn'). To act. Volgens onzetaal.nl moet dat "handelen, ingrijpen, opereren, actief zijn" zijn. 

Een pijnlijk geval is paswoord voor password. Naar het schijnt is dat iets voor Belgen en  vullen de Nederlanders een "wachtwoord" in bij het inloggen???


----------



## bibibiben

_Acteren_ in de betekenis van _handelen, optreden _of _opereren_ hoor ik sporadisch gebruiken, maar zelf voel ik niet de behoefte om dat woord in de mond te nemen. Ik associeer het te veel met toneelspelen_, _denk ik. Het heeft ook wel iets duurdoenerigs. Typisch een woord dat een manager in een mager verhaal zal stoppen.

Interessant om te vernemen dat _paswoord _zo gangbaar is in België. In Nederland is het inderdaad _wachtwoord_. Of anders _password _(voor wie gedrenkt is in een Engelstalige omgeving). In elk geval niet de tussenvariant.


----------



## bibibiben

Hier is trouwens het hele verhaal te vinden, zie ik: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1709/paswoord_password_wachtwoord/.

Zou het trouwens kunnen dat het in België gangbare _paswoord_ eerder te beschouwen is als een vertaling van het Franse _mot de passe_ dan van het Engelse _password_?


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Hier is trouwens het hele verhaal te vinden, zie ik: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1709/paswoord_password_wachtwoord/.
> 
> Zou het trouwens kunnen dat het in België gangbare _paswoord_ eerder te beschouwen is als een vertaling van het Franse _mot de passe_ dan van het Engelse _password_?


Het zou kunnen, maar ik betwijfel het. Computertermen worden gewoonlijk niet uit het Frans overgenomen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

> acteren ('handelen, een daad stellen, opereren, actief zijn'). To act. Volgens onzetaal.nl moet dat "handelen, ingrijpen, opereren, actief zijn" zijn.


We hebben ook nog _ageren _met een vergelijkbare betekenis en dezelfde etymologische oorsprong.



bibibiben said:


> Zou het trouwens kunnen dat het in België gangbare _paswoord_ eerder te beschouwen is als een vertaling van het Franse _mot de passe_ dan van het Engelse _password_?


Moeilijk met zekerheid te zeggen. Je kunt op z'n minst vermoeden dat de neiging om het Engelse begrip letterlijk te vertalen versterkt zal zijn door feit dat het Franse equivalent ook een letterlijke vertaling is.



Peterdg said:


> Computertermen worden gewoonlijk niet uit het Frans overgenomen.


Veel Vlamingen noemen een toetsenbord _klavier_ zoals in het Frans.


----------



## eno2

Een notaris en een deurwaarder acteren toch?


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Het zou kunnen, maar ik betwijfel het. Computertermen worden gewoonlijk niet uit het Frans overgenomen.



Bien vu!


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Veel Vlamingen noemen een toetsenbord _klavier_ zoals in het Frans.



Ah. Klavier voor de Nederlanders is alleen voor de piano?


----------



## eno2

Een wachtwoord klinkt in mijn oren alleen passend voor een soldaat.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Een notaris en een deurwaarder acteren toch?



Niet in Nederland. In België wel: Het Vlaams woordenboek » acteren.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ah. Klavier voor de Nederlanders is alleen voor de piano?



Je kunt er zeker ook een toetsenbord mee aanduiden, maar zo vaak gebeurt dat niet. Het woord is duidelijk een stuk populairder in België.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Niet in Nederland. In België wel: Het Vlaams woordenboek » acteren.




Iemand die op een veiling optreedt als stroman voor een anonieme opdrachtgever,  acteert die niet voor die opdrachtgever?  Acteren heeft hier de heel specifieke betekenis van "optreden als plaatsvervanger voor ...X"


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Iemand die op een veiling optreedt als stroman voor een anonieme opdrachtgever,  acteert die niet voor die opdrachtgever?  Acteren heeft hier de heel specifieke betekenis van "optreden als plaatsvervanger voor ...X"



In Nederland zou je in zo'n geval _namens iemand handelen_ zeggen. Of _in opdracht van iemand handelen_.


----------

